# Waterless/rinseless fabric hood care?



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Having used raggtop for cleaning and sealing my 2008 MINI cabrio before I'd like to find a way to do it without necessitating a traditional wash. I use ONR or opticlean for all my other washing needs.

Can you guys suggest a way to clean my fabric hood before sealing it?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks like Raggtop is a cleaner that's designed to specifically address most 
potential problems which might not get addressed by rinseless / waterless
wash potions. Considering the potential cost of fabric replacement, I think I'd 
stay with the dedicated product...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Is 2008 the last time you cleaned and sealed it???, if not use the same products you used in the first place, clean and seal, but have you a water supply to clean your top??? As for ONR and any other waterless wash products no it won't solve your problems. Chongo.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Only had the car a while. Have the raggtop from the XJS I used to have. Yes I have access to a hose but I've become spoiled to not using them for car washing.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

But if you don't clean your hood free of dirt, then all you are going to do is seal the dirt in, so you are going to have to use a hose. Chongo


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright, you convinced me. A two bucket traditional coming up. Give me a chance to iron x it anyway.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cptzippy said:


> Alright, you convinced me. A two bucket traditional coming up. Give me a chance to iron x it anyway.


Go and iron x your hood or your car, and get back with, what the  have I done now.:wall:


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Iron x was for the paint obviously


----------

